# Hydro dipping your old lures?



## richg99 (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks like fun. I've got a ton of old lures.

https://youtu.be/UOmqdDbuvso


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 10, 2018)

Darn, this is really pretty innovative. I wonder why he kind of stirs the lure around after he dips it? Maybe that is to protect the pattern so it doesn't pick up more paint on the way out? 

Thanks for sharing Rich.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes, that is the reason. I've seen a number of items hydrodipped on YouTube. Not limited to lures.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 10, 2018)

I didn't even know hydrodipped was a word until I saw your link! Haha


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 11, 2018)

God help you if you ever get a "perfect pattern" that they absolutely love...you'll never duplicate it.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 11, 2018)

"Perfect pattern". 

Take a picture and then hand paint the duplicates.


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 11, 2018)

My luck a slimer would make off with it first...or I'd hang it in a tree far outside my reach.

Damn pike.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Ha, I put one in a tree yesterday. It was a $15.00 Whopper Plopper. 

But, the lure hung over the branch. I let enough line out to get to the lure; disconnect it, and then just pulled the snap back to my rod.


----------



## handyandy (Nov 2, 2018)

pretty neat onthewater if I had pike I'd be targeting them over bass, love me some pike, good eating too.


----------

